# How to auto-tune my Auber PID controller?



## goldfish (Feb 6, 2017)

I have an Auber PID controller with a couple of questions related to the auto-tuning process. The exact meaning of the parameters for P,I,D and the auto-tuning is still what I need to learn and figure out.

On my electic smoker I have a built in thermostat where I can set it to use 700W or 1400W. From what I have read most people set it to 700W when smoking meat, which will be my initial main target.

I understand that the tuning process should be done while the machine is being used. So now my first questions:

*1)* Should the smoke generator be on also (without smoke)? Since there is a small heating element it should affect the total characteristics and therfore should be on?

*2)* Should the the smoker and generator start from "cold" when auto-tuning?

*3)* When the Auto-tuning process is done, will the "new values" be reflected in the parameters for P, I, D?

*4)* If I tune at 700 W and at any time would like to use 1400W for some reason - does this mean that I should redo the auto-tuning? Most likely yes?

*5)* I have only used my smoker + Auber PID once, so I am really new at this. But when I did the Auber was going on-off-on-off-on-off all the time. Will the on-off be less frequent if I auto-tune or is this just how the Auber operates? I went with the default settings for a Bradley Smoker, but I think my smoker is more isolated than a Bradley.

Hope to get some more insight from all of you :)


----------



## haulinbuns (Feb 6, 2017)

goldfish said:


> I have an Auber PID controller with a couple of questions related to the auto-tuning process. The exact meaning of the parameters for P,I,D and the auto-tuning is still what I need to learn and figure out.
> 
> On my electic smoker I have a built in thermostat where I can set it to use 700W or 1400W. From what I have read most people set it to 700W when smoking meat, which will be my initial main target.
> 
> ...



See answers above. As for auto-tune, my experience with my Auber is that the factory settings were very close.  +/- 2 deg.  I ran several auto-tunes but they made little or no difference. Your results may vary.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 6, 2017)

The smoke generator is for a unit like the Bradley that does have a seperate element for heating the pucks for smoke. By chance is your smoker a SmokinTex?  If so someone at ST might be able to help.


----------



## goldfish (Feb 7, 2017)

HaulinBuns  : Thanks for your reply! It definitely cleared out a few things. One other thing. So I place pot with water or something similar so "simulate" some meat in the smoker when doing the Auto-tune.

By the way, do you know of any thread in this forum that explains what the actual parameters P, I, D, T mean in practise?

old sarge  : I live in Sweden and the Smoker I bought is a "Borniak, which I think is produced in Poland

The smoker looks like this: http://bit.ly/2lgtEB2

and the smoke generator like this: http://bit.ly/2kjnnpz

and to this kit I added the Auber WS-1200CPH PID controller.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 7, 2017)

goldfish - Thanks for clarification on your smoker. I googled it.  Looks interesting. When I saw the ability to use 700 or 1400 watts, I wrongly assumed you had a ST 1500.  Here is a link:

https://id34137.securedata.net/smok...ager/product_info.php?cPath=2&products_id=174


----------



## haulinbuns (Feb 7, 2017)

goldfish said:


> HaulinBuns
> : Thanks for your reply! It definitely cleared out a few things. One other thing. So I place pot with water or something similar so "simulate" some meat in the smoker when doing the Auto-tune.
> 
> By the way, do you know of any thread in this forum that explains what the actual parameters P, I, D, T mean in practise?
> ...



I could explain what P.I.D. and T mean but the Auber instruction manual does a fine job. This link is to the newest unit that replaces yours.  Starting at page 8 is the tutorial.  http://auberins.com/images/Manual/WS-1211GPH/WS-1211GPH.pdf .  Like I mentioned before, the default factory settings should work very well for most smokers.  I tried several Auto-Tune sessions but ended up getting best results with the defaults.

During an Auto-Tune, some bricks or a pot of water or some other kind of heat sink to simulate a load will make the results more accurate.


----------

